# can you bleach hornwort asap



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Can you, need to know asap thanks a lot.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You can, it probably won't survive. =P

IMO, it's too thin and fragile for a bleach dip.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

ok will have to pray no snails are on it. Thanks a lot, glad I didn't


----------

